# How to reduce litter tray (really bad) odour



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

OK guys, be gentle with me - this is my first post on here (though I'm a regular on a number of forums)

I am awaiting the arrival of my new kitty - a beautiful 4yr old full on pedigree British Blue  He is a rescue cat that I am taking on, and I need some advice about litter trays (my last kitty was happy in anything, and not particularly smelly so it's all change for me in this department)

I do not have a cat-flap, and given his looks (& pedigree) I don't intend to have one installed. He can go outside when I'm there to watch him.

So, I'm looking for the best litter tray we can get hold of in the UK that will provide safe refuge for kitty, and hopefully prevent him from gassing us out of house and home. (Trust me, it is quite overpowering.)

He is currently feed on Science Diet biscuits, so I thought I may start to add a sensitive stomach biscuit into the mix (from my vets), and see if that helps (he is also, apparently, a little 'loose') and gradually move him over onto something a little less full on.

Can you suggest anything ? I was looking at the Bionaire Litter Box (expensive I know) but I suspect being a large male kitty, it may not hold up it's end of the bargain when he pees...

Thanks in advance LD :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Welcome to the pf! 

Personally, I think you are investigating the wrong end - poop and litter trays. You can spend a lot of money on some great litter trays - some that look like spaceships, others like castles that came with or without carbon filters.

But IMO bad poops are the results of the wrong food; i.e food that is not being utilised and digested enough. I think it is a bit of a myth that cat poop stinks. Typically, that is the result of a lot of grains in the food, which are cheap for the manufacturer but not great for the cat, or because a cat isn't great with one type of meat or fish. 

So, I would look for a food that has got a high meat content, no or little grain, no unnecessary additives, a good fat content. 

So, if I were you I would be looking into what I feed my cat and invest in a normal tray with a good litter (for me good = clumping but that is a personal assessment).


----------



## Antw23uk (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello
We use a covered litter tray (pets at home i think) and crystal litter which is very absorbent and good with odurs. Is he an entire tom? because they tend to be rather smelly (plus he would be so much happier being neutered)
Bi carbonate of soda sprinkled in the bottom of the tray will also help deoderize it and it goes without saying that putting him on the RAW diet will reduce not only the smell but the amount of waste he produces as well.

Ant.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I agree totally with Hobbs on the food=poop equation. My kitten eats mainly raw, but has started sneaking wet food and even some dry from the older cats. When he poops after raw or even wet food I do not know until I actually check the tray, and even then it barely smells. The other day I was aware of a stink wafting all the way through the house...he had pooped after eating dry food the night before. YUCKY!!
Now he is only a 4 month old kitten...I cannot imagine the pong produced by a full grown cat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

All I can suggest is regular changing and perhaps a cented bag in the tray! This is what my daughter does - whether it right or not I don't know - as don't use a litter tray myself!


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks guys/gals ! What a quick response from you all ! 

To confirm, he is neutered, but only just (he was owned by a rather irresponsible couple who left him intact, and kept him as an indoor house cat!?) and is currently still in the rescue centre awaiting re-homing to ours at the weekend.

I suspect that a lot of it will be diet, which is why I mentioned that he was on Science Diet biccies at the moment. 

I have been having a good look around here, and noticed a lot mentioned about RAW and BARF diets. I think I need to start looking there - as several of you have mentioned - but was hoping someone would come up with the best 'smell-hiding' litter + tray combination in the meantime. 

And I'm off to get some Feliway plug ins too, as he's an insecure little man at the minute. Bless, this should be fun over the next few weeks !!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

I've followed Hobbs and Paddypaws advices about quality food and the smells have improved a lot! I've haven't gone raw but with Smilla wet and Orijen dry my Ari's toilet work is 'tolerable' most of times.

As for litter and tray, I'm with Oko Plus (flushable and clumping) and a covered corner tray (without the door). The pee smell is undetectable and I've read many reviews on litter and as far as I understood, none of them help with poo odour control (unless you are okay with scented litter).


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> - whether it right or not I don't know - as don't use a litter tray myself!


I would bloody well hope not DT. You are old enough and wise enough to sit on a bloody toilet like the rest of us!!  :arf:  :arf:


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi and welcome, I second what Hobbs said about food, as what goes in definitely impacts on what comes out on the odour scale 
One of my cats is long/tall, so to accommodate him I have large litter trays from Zooplus. These trays are sturdy, high and long in length. My big boy has no problems :
Great deals on cat litter boxes and kitty litter at zooplus: Marchioro Cat Toilet Bill

I'm currently using Purr and Simple litter, which is non-clumping but has great odour control. If your boy is using a particular litter at present, I would stick with that for a while so as he's got some familiar things around him and this might help any inappropriate soiling that might occur. Not saying it will but you never know 

Investing in a Feliway diffiuser would be a good idea too. All the best for your and your new cat


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree ,stick with the litter he is using at the moment as he may not like any new type that you buy.I would also stick with a conventional litter tray to start with unless he is used to a closed/hooded type.Not all cats are comfortable with enclosed trays.Good luck with your new furbaby and some pics would be good once he is settled


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Tje said:


> I would bloody well hope not DT. You are old enough and wise enough to sit on a bloody toilet like the rest of us!!  :arf:  :arf:


T'is too much of a trek to the outside lavvy in the snow Tje! so am currently using a bucket!:thumbup::thumbup: bit like the olden days!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

buffie said:


> Agree ,stick with the litter he is using at the moment as he may not like any new type that you buy.I would also stick with a conventional litter tray to start with unless he is used to a closed/hooded type.Not all cats are comfortable with enclosed trays.Good luck with your new furbaby and some pics would be good once he is settled


I would agree with this, however to save yourself some money you could still buy a hooded tray, but not use the hood to begin with. Then progress to putting the hood on after maybe a month, without the door ... then eventually you can add the door. Sometime a little persuasion popping kitty through the door a few times helps.

I have one of these Great Deals on Litter Boxes & Cat Supplies at zooplus: Cat House Toilet - Jumbo and two of these Buy Cat Loo with Scoop and Filters. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .. Both are great trays, but if I had to choose just one it would be the jumbo one. The Argos one is still excellent value though 

I also use Oko plus and feed RAW, but these are things that should be done gradually. Especially when you are getting a kitty that is coming from what will probably be a stressful situation in rescue.

One thing I will note. Be prepared for your boy spraying. If he was left intact for a while he may well still be a sprayer even though he is minus his nuts 

Oh, and so you know. It's obligatory to post pictures of your kitty


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> T'is too much of a trek to the outside lavvy in the snow Tje! so am currently using a bucket!:thumbup::thumbup: bit like the olden days!


LMAO now.......whatever you do, don't eat yellow snow !!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wanted to second/third/fourth what everyone else said about diet. Raw food produces the best poops (if that's not too much of an oxymoron!), little black/very dark brown pellets, with not too much smell.

Good wet food (Animoda/Grau/Bozita/Smilla) comes a close second. 

Congrats on your kitty! Can't wait to see some photos!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Lil Dee said:


> To confirm, he is neutered, but only just (he was owned by a rather irresponsible couple who left him intact, and kept him as an indoor house cat!?)


:yikes: I bet their house smelt delightful!!!


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Did anyone notice the food flavours that give less smelly poos?
Here I've noticed that the Chicken and Hearts have a much better 'result' than the Tuna or Sardines


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

LOL !!! What a great response from everyone - thank you, thank you, thank you !! 

Aurelia, thanks for the warning, I didn't think that spraying would be an issue now that he's been neutered :scared: That's given me something to think about...especially as I'm re-housing quite soon after losing my beloved old lady (Molly, B&W moggy, personality as big as her tummy !) was pts.

Any suggestions as to what I may be able to do to lower the chances of spraying, other than the very obvious cleaning and hoovering etc.

I stopped off and grabbed a Feliway diffuser on the way home last night - the reception staff at my vets are very keen to meet my new fella too  And yes, photos will be forthcoming on his arrival as it seems they are almost obligatory round here...just have to learn how to do it !

I have spoken to the rescue lady briefly, and she has confirmed that he is currently using a hooded litter tray, but with no door, so that's a good starting point for me....at least I can put a hood on ! Thanks for all the hints and tips on the litter trays, will be ordering a rather large one today.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I know that the Feliway plugs take a while to work, so it might be worth plugging it in now to get a head start  Other than that I'm not sure hun. You might be lucky in that he might not spray at all now, but I thought it was best to let you know that castration doesn't always stop males from spraying. At least now you won't be shocked if he still does.

I hope someone can offer you advice on how to deal with it if he does. I've never owned an entire/spraying male so I'm afraid I can't help there.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

What I do, which involves a bit of work and extra cost, is to change the litter completely at least once a day. I just put in less litter than one would normally (it doesn't need to be that deep) and change more often. Also, one tray per cat plus one (i.e.e for two cats, 3 trays)


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

Bad news everyone....

I've just spoken to the rescue, and they have decided that my little man is too wild to re-home just yet, as he's bitten someone (quite badly) for the second time last night 

He's particularly wary of being locked in anywhere - which I can understand - and seems to panic if he thinks someone is closing in on him, and lashes out. She was so happy that she'd found someone willing to take him on, and the vets confirmed our credentials and everything ! *goes to un-plug feliway diffuser*

I can understand the rescues views....they don't want him coming back to them because he's bitten us, and they won't take the chance that could happen. Sensible precaution and completly understandable, but I'm still gutted :crying:

So, back to the rescue sites.....


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Oh no  The poor boy  

I can only imagine how gutted you are. I admire you for picking yourself up and continuing to search for another kitty to rescue though. xxx


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh no  I'm sorry. How disappointing. 

Keep us updated on your search though, good luck.


----------



## Drewa (Dec 26, 2010)

One of the things I would recommend is the "Litter Locker ll". I have one and it's brilliant. I scoop any solid and obviously wet litter out of the tray once a day and then put it into the litter locker. This is how it is described on one pet supermarket website "Fast, clean, simple and odourless! The LitterLocker is a disposal bin for used cat litter, with a unique seal system to guarantee total freedom from unpleasant odours." I also use a wood pellet litter because that's what my rehomed cat was used to - I don't know how that rates against others for odour but I don't seem to have any problem.


----------

